# Nano Co2 With ADA Style Regulator



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

So I was getting tired of mixing sugar and yeast every few weeks and having inconsistent and low Co2 in my 10 gallon tank. I wanted the convenience of pressurized, but just didn't have the room for even a 5lbs co2 tank and regulator, but even if I did I didn't want the eyesore of all this large equipment next to my small little aquarium. I was looking for something to sit next to the tank that wasn't too intrusive and looked nice.

I found this regulator for $100 at Austin homebrew. It has an adjustable pressure output and gage.










The regulator accepts threaded disposable cartridges like the ones below. I get them in two packs at my local Sportsmart for $10
The Co2 Cartridge (88gram):









There is also many other sizes of tanks available that can be used









The setup is very similar to the ADA style regulator and it is my belief that they come from the same manufacturer 
A pic of the regulator:
















One thing I don't like about the ADA version is that there is no solenoid valve. I figure not having a solenoid valve I would be wasting a lot of Co2 at night and it didn't have the luxury of lots of co2 reserve with the smaller canisters so I went about adding a solenoid, but not just any solenoid. I wanted something that was going to blend in with the regulator and not be too bulky. I found this sub-miniature regulator from Asco scientific. It was about $50
















The valve runs off of 24v DC, 12vDC version is also available, but there was no 110/120 V AC version so a transformer was needed to adapt it. I had a 24v dc transformer laying around from a broken appliance so I went for that one.

I also got these small clippard parts through Rex Grigg here on the planted tank- Thanks Rex!
-4CQF 1/4" NPT to #10/32 bushing
-11999-NP male 10-32 connector








-15002-2-NP "L" fittting








-MNV-4K1 Needle Valve









So I put it all together and this is what I got:
















The whole assembly hangs from a custom hanger I made out of a piece of plastic from Tap plastics. I also used a Lee's heater holder to secure the bottom of the CO2 tank to the side of the aquarium. It is very secure.

I have had the system running since the beginning of the year without the solenoid at about one bubble a second. I have a Barr style venturi reactor so I can count the bubbles from there. I was using a diffuser with built in bubble counter also, but I liked the reactor better so went back to that. At this bubble rate I get about 4 weeks on a 95g cartridge. Now that I have added the solenoid I think I can double that.

When a tank runs out end of tank dumb is virtually non-existent. There is a slight 2 psi jump on the gage that usually tells me that in the next 24hrs. it will run out. I like to always keep extra cannisters on hand, but they are everywhere- Walmart, Kmart, Sportmart, Hardware store, Cycling shop etc.. so getting one quickly is usually easy. Swapping them out is as easy as unscrewing the old one and screwing in a new one. Takes less then a minute.

Total cost of the system was around $180-200 give or take. Much less than the ADA version plus it has the functionality of the solenoid and larger Co2 capacity. I realize that this is not the bang for your buck that you'd get off of a 5lb tank and traditional regulator, but for me it was worth the price not to have this large tank sitting on the floor next to my aquarium.
If anyone has any questions let me know.

Jeff


----------



## kenneth_kpe (Jan 25, 2005)

SWEET!! now thats some great improvisation


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

This so beautifully captures the spirit of DIY... I'm speechless!


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks,

I invested a lot of time and money into this. I like doing things myself if I can because then it is how I want it.

If anyone wants one of these systems I can help you out. Shoot me a PM if you are serious and I can get all the parts for you assemble it/ test it and mail it off to you. I really enjoy working with this kind of stuff it's really cool.

Jeff

BTW I'm gonna post some links in the comming days. They are on another computer that I don't have access to right now.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow that is the [email protected]#t!!! 

If I had the money laying around I'd be asking you to build me one right now but alas the mountains are still dumping and my money goes to lift tickets these days... will you still be taking orders a couple of months down the road? 

anyways, very nice - I was hoping someone would *really* put all this nano-co2 thing together.


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

wow!! way cool, I want to build me one of those


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i would be careful with those air source cartridges. crosman puts oil in those things to help lub parts of the co2 guns that use them. just a word of caution.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Any other companies that we should stay away from?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I was under the impression that all Co2 tanks contained oil. Wether or 
not Co2 tanks for paintball guns contain more, I don't know. That is 
one of the sales pitches with the ADA mini Co2 kits, they don't have the 
oil so that you don't get surface scum on your tanks. I think you see 
that scum layer on planted tanks with Co2 and not with regular fresh 
water tanks in general.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

CO2 tanks are used for the beverage industry, wouldn't we taste the oil?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The disposable cartridges used in some CO2 powered air guns contain oil. 

The larger cylinders do not.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.

I have been using these type of cannisters since last year and have not seen any problems. The tank is full of breeding cherry shrimp and amano shrimp as well as several fish and they show no signs of distress. Perhaps there is oil in there, but based on my experience it's not a problem. Perhaps the oil is only dispersed at greater velocity ie. 100 psi shots out of a bb gun? Not sure, but I can't say I've ever had a problem.

If folks are concerned though there are beverage grade cylinders available which the manufacturer says is 99.97% pure Co2.

http://www.austinhomebrew.com/product_info.php?products_id=10142


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

So here are some links for anyone that is interrested in building a system on there own.

Regulator:
http://www.austinhomebrew.com/produ...d=10143&osCsid=6d4ff726fbf613f89da41a1fa0c967

Asco Solenoid:
http://www.valvestore.com/43assova12vd.html

Clippard mouse solenoid (less expensive, but larger alternative to above):
PM Rex Grigg

Adapter for larger refillable paintball canisters and stuff (scroll down a bit)
http://www.airgraver.com/index1.htm

Clippard Hardware/ fittings/ needle valve
PM Rex Grigg

Clippard stuff is also available here, but they only sell in bulk and also add a surcharge to your order :-( 
http://www.clippard.com/store/


----------



## fish man 101 (Feb 15, 2005)

Now thats a cool little regulator.. 
Good job


----------



## sonaps (Jul 8, 2005)

Very well done!!! I assume your solenoid is hooked up to a timer with your lights?


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes it goes on and off with the light's.


----------



## AdamW (Feb 23, 2006)

Very, very cool. Well done!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm knocked out Jeff! Your very creative solution to getting CO2, in a controlled manner, into a nano tank without taking up a bunch of room is outstanding!:thumbsup: 

I want to follow in your footsteps one of these days, and this thread will absolutely be a thread I'm bookmarking for a reference!

Thank you for posting this ingenious, and outstandingly well documented, solution.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

wow thats really nice. my one question is how long would one of those little tanks run for a 55g? my parrents dont want me to have a big co2 tank in my room.. wonder why i do have a big tank of water tho:icon_roll but whatever the point is i cant get a big tank but maybe these aer a solution. im not sure if you said but how much the little bottles of co2 where. even if i went thru 2 a month if they are like $1-2 or something like that i think it wouldn't be too expensive. 

bookmarked :thumbsup: 

im really low on cash at the moment but maybe twords the end of the summer ill have some cash from summer jobs ect ect...

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

Fish Newb, if your doing this for a 55 gallon I would definitly go for the 20oz co2 tank shown in the original post. I can get a 20oz tank filled for 2 bucks where I live and you wouldn't have to switch it up every week like with a smaller one.

Brian


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

briandmiles said:


> Fish Newb, if your doing this for a 55 gallon I would definitly go for the 20oz co2 tank shown in the original post. I can get a 20oz tank filled for 2 bucks where I live and you wouldn't have to switch it up every week like with a smaller one.
> 
> Brian


What he said 

Briandmiles: If I'm being honest I don't see the incentive of having this type of system on your 55 gallon. Do you have a cabinet below the tank where you can hide a Co2 tank? If so I'd go for a 5lbs or 10 lbs Co2 tank with a standard type of regulator (like JBJ), but maybe I'm missing something here and you don't have a stand for your tank and space is limited. Then yeah this would be great get the adapter and a 20oz refillable and you're good to go. Get it refilled probably every few months and that's it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Would a standard size regulator work on either the 20oz. or 88gr? I have an extra JBJ lying around and I would love to get rid of the yeast mixture I have now.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It will with the correct adapters. But AFAIK the adapters are not cheap. About the same cost as getting a 5 lb cylinder.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Rex Grigg said:


> It will with the correct adapters. But AFAIK the adapters are not cheap. About the same cost as getting a 5 lb cylinder.


It's not that I don't want a 5lb cylinder; it's just that there isn't space for one in the stand. But is it possible to describe the sizes, etc. of the adapters I would need?


----------



## NorCal Filters (Apr 8, 2006)

Very nice. I could talk myself into one of those very eaisly.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Just built another one for a member. I came really nice. I used all nickel plated fittings and I added the capability for a second needle valve. This is a nice addition for doing more than one tank. I even figured a way to inexpensively add up to 5 needle valves on one system! What's kinda cool is the manifold is quite adaptable to normal sized Co2 regulators as well and it is only the size of a quarter.

Also in the works is an adapter to the larger paintball style tanks. I am working with someone who thinks he can make these. I decided to go this route because of problems with the only place I could find the adapter- the engravers store. I contacted the engravers store that is posted on page 1 and the guy was a total jerk. He would not sell me the adapter even though I had cash in hand. I even offered him more money and he wouldn't budge. He said it was against his insurance regulations to sell to me, but apparently if you by one of his $1000 engravers it's ok :eek5: Couldn't believe it. What bad business to turn away a paying customer. It must be nice to pick and choose.

If anyone is interested I can help you out just PM me if you have questions. If you are not much of a DIY type I can also build it for you. I have spare parts too for it so if you want to build one let me know because chances are I have the parts you need left over from my project as a lot of the small parts only came in bags of 10 and it would be ashamed to not put them to use if someone needs them.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

Red Sea just came out with a regulator that will screw directly onto a paintball cyclinder.

Yours appears to be a better system, but the red sea might be slightly cheeper and easier for the beginner.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah it's not bad. I don't like the fact though that all individual parts are connected inline with tubing. Even the needle valve is an inline deal. It's all somewhat bulky. I would have liked to see them at least put the needle valve onto the regulator. It's still better then running yeast Co2.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

austinhomebrew is not carying this any longer it seems. Here is another source.
No affilitation just keeping the option open for folks. 
http://morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=18311

Found this one today 7/21/06. Still a bit pricy but...
http://www.petsolutions.com/Amano+Type+CO2+Regulator-I-12516803-I-C-99997-C-.aspx



magicmagni said:


> So here are some links for anyone that is interrested in building a system on there own.
> 
> Regulator:
> http://www.austinhomebrew.com/produ...d=10143&osCsid=6d4ff726fbf613f89da41a1fa0c967
> ...


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

I was in Austin Home Brew about 2 weeks ago and noticed the regulator was not on their shelves, but assumed it was simply out of stock. I know I have pestered them in the past (several times over the last dozen years) about getting paintball fittings in stock for it. I am tempted to see if they will bring in the red sea unit... But my budget does not have room for that toy at the moment.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe out of stock. They did have a good deal on them over there. I remember I got mine for closer to $100 when they were running the sale. If you ever get them to carry the paintball fittings for this regulator be sure to post it. I would be interrested.

kzr750r1 thank for posting the link. It's good to have an alternative if austin homebrew doesn't restock it.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

magicmagni said:


> Maybe out of stock. They did have a good deal on them over there. I remember I got mine for closer to $100 when they were running the sale. If you ever get them to carry the paintball fittings for this regulator be sure to post it. I would be interrested.
> 
> kzr750r1 thank for posting the link. It's good to have an alternative if austin homebrew doesn't restock it.


NP I like your idea, even if I never build one myself. You are making me think of all grain brewing again. My old brewing partner wants to run a few batches but it's been five years since we did anything with the equipment. If we do there will be about two weekends of cleaning first.


----------



## madman280 (Jul 9, 2006)

CO2 tanks for paint ball markers DO NOT contain oil of any kind. The moving parts of the gun are oiled directly. And since the oil type varies from gun to gun, and some guns are destoyed if you use the wrong oil, it wouldn't make sence to have oil in the tank. In Canada all commercial sources of paintball, welding and fire extinguisher CO2 are food grade CO2. Its usually derived as a byproduct of corn based alcohol production here. Its the alcohol mixed with automotive gas...so loads of production. CO2 is a product of alcohol fermentation  The paintball tank adapter is avalible here from Badlands Paintball (http://www.badlandspaintball.com/airsystems/hoses.html) for about $15 (or from a paintballers broken gun for less) A trip to an industrial plumbing or hydraulic supplier for a high pressure pipe nipple or adapters to fit any inert gas regulator. Be sure to use fittings rated to at least 1000 psi. The upside to paintball tanks is, we can get them filled at Canadian Tire or the paint ball places, 7 days a week till 9pm most days and its about $10 CDN. I was paying $15CDN to fill my 5 lb standard tank.

CJ


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Good info madman. I've never had and issue with oil in the Co2. I don't know if I understand what you are posting about the adapters. Most adapters I've seen for paintball allow you to use a disposable 5/8" cartridge with a gun that uses the larger threads (like that of the 20oz bottles). The adapter I'm looking for is the opposite of this. Something with the larger female threads that goes onto the bottle and 5/8 male on the other side that goes into the reactor.

Do you think I could use that hose to bottle adapter. I wonder if those hoses are the same thread and size of the disposables? Then I could just use a short hose from the bottle to the regulator.


----------



## madman280 (Jul 9, 2006)

magicmagni said:


> Good info madman. I've never had and issue with oil in the Co2. I don't know if I understand what you are posting about the adapters. Most adapters I've seen for paintball allow you to use a disposable 5/8" cartridge with a gun that uses the larger threads (like that of the 20oz bottles). The adapter I'm looking for is the opposite of this. Something with the larger female threads that goes onto the bottle and 5/8 male on the other side that goes into the reactor.
> Do you think I could use that hose to bottle adapter. I wonder if those hoses are the same thread and size of the disposables? Then I could just use a short hose from the bottle to the regulator.


The hose to bottle adapter I posted a link to, is not for disposable cylinders, its for refillable cylinders. It adapts the bottle to a high presure pipe fitting to fit any inert gas regulator. Please be sure to use a HIGH pressure nipple between the regulator and tank. Avalible from a industrial fitting or hydraulic supplier. Even small towns need hydraulics for tractors


----------



## moazz (Oct 8, 2006)

*use co2 nano*

sorry for my english i'm a french spoken person...

i find your projet very nice and i'm doing one. i start my projet 1 week ago.
but i find something that maybe great for you too. is the nano co2..

here the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/27883-nano-co2-ada-style-regulator.html?posted=1#post239680

it cost a bit but for the place and time is very great... no mix and take less thand 5 min. to change the co2 recipient whit a full one...


----------



## vidiots (Jun 17, 2006)

I dunno about tanks of CO2, but I do know that when you order tanks of Air or Nitrogen, You have to choose between regular, oil-free, and high purity.

As for the oil and water vapor content of the gasses it is extremely small, it's not like it's spraying liquid oil or water all over the place like you would if it were spray paint.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

CO Advanced System

$205. Not to ruin the spirit of DIY, but the ADA system isn't too much more, compared to the $180-$200 DIY. I understand the first post was in March of 2006, so the ADA system might've been much more then.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

That's a great price, at the time I built my own it was cheaper then to DIY as the ADA systems available locally were way more and they did not have solenoid vavle where the DIY version I could make for cheaper has one. This make a big difference in run times.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Except with ADA, you can not control when to turn on/off.


----------



## gotfrogs (Jul 9, 2007)

Now they have one http://www.adgshop.com/EL_Valve_p/101-411.htm


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Grave digger!


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm interested in this setup. It looks like magicmagni hasn't posted since 2006? Does anyone have contact with him in real life?


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

there was another blog or thread that I can across about a g
week ago by a guy who did a DIY ADA like c02 system and he identified all the parts with pics and even found similar canisters to the ada that were much cheaper. I have searched high and low and can't locate it? Anyone know the thread I'm talking about?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Right here.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/101417-nano-regulator-build-pressurized-co2-shown.html


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

yikes, that's the one. Thanks. I found it right after I posted. When I was looking for some reason I didn't recall the thread having to do with the fluval edge? Anyway, I'm wondering which build is more cost effective/better?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I say go with the newer version and use the Fabco needle valve.


----------

